# Gieseman Aquaflora pictures



## jgb77 (Dec 13, 2006)

I just wanted to show some pictures I took of Aquafloras since I've seen some threads asking about them but never saw any pics. I just received 2 of them today.I got them from AquariumSpecialty. They shipped them out fast and packed them very well.
I would say they are somewhere between the AGA 8000k and GE 9325k power compact bulbs in appearance. According to the site I got them from they are 5700k.
I really like the look of them with the Gieseman Middays.
Here are a few pictures of the 2 next to each other: (from left to right, midday, aquaflora)
















Hope this helps someone,
John


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

use them too and so far i really like them too


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

would it be possible to post a couple of tank shots, ideally with just the mid days, just the aqua flora, then the combined.

Thanks,


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

That will give you a nice color mix to the eye, particularly if you use wood/ADA AS, anything that yellows the water a bit.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I've been using that combo for a few months now and I'm really happy with the appearance of the tank. It brings out the colors in plants and fish well.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

I just got 2 aqua floras to pair with my 2 middays. The lights are great! My Alternanthera is red as red gets! WOW. I didn't realize the lights could make such a difference. Also, the plants are pearling a lot more. The color is very pleasing to the eye. I used to have 2 10,000 K bulbs paired with the middays, but they were too stark white. Made the colors washed out I think. I'll get some photos up soon. My 75 is in ruins because I tore half of it up.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Here they are as I promised. 2 Middays and 2 Aquaflora. Then a shot of my tank. The color is very nice!


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

You definitely sold me on that bulb mix!


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

imeridian said:


> You definitely sold me on that bulb mix!


Its better in person. The camera gives a little bluish/green tink...


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

Matt, 

Thanks for posting those shots :thumbsup: I'm ordering the same combo 
(in a 24" TEK ) this weekend....

BTW, Tank looks great ... 

Larry


----------

